
Chinese tech firm [Xiao-I] goes ahead with Apple suit - eternalban
http://global.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202008/04/WS5f28b594a31083481725dfbb.html
======
eternalban
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xiao-i](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xiao-i)

